# pilote de l'adaptateur Inventel ur054g



## rossler (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai acquis récemment une livebox Inventel, qui est livrée avec un 
adaptateur WiFi USB ur054g (R01). Je ne suis pas parvenu à trouver le pilote 
(pour MacOS 10.4.3) de cet adaptateur sur la toile; il y a bien le lien 
http://www.unex.com.tw/web1/English/download/dl_search.asp#
mais il ne marche pas apparemment. Quelqu'un saurait-il où je peux trouver 
ce pilote ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Chaimb chaimb (17 Novembre 2005)

rossler a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai acquis récemment une livebox Inventel, qui est livrée avec un
> adaptateur WiFi USB ur054g (R01). Je ne suis pas parvenu à trouver le pilote
> (pour MacOS 10.4.3) de cet adaptateur sur la toile; il y a bien le lien
> http://www.unex.com.tw/web1/English/download/dl_search.asp#
> ...


 
J'ai le meme Probleme et on ma conseillé d'echanger l' Inventel avec une Sagem
alors !!!


----------



## philgran (29 Novembre 2007)

Pas facile de retrouver le driver du dongle Wi-FI UR054g Inventel Unex

Disponible par FTP mais pas affiché sur le site Web Unex!

Installé hier sur mon PowerBook G4 + OS X.4.11 tout est ok


ftp://ftp.unex.com.tw/Drivers/UR054g_mac.zip


tous les drivers d'Unex:

ftp://ftp.unex.com.tw/Drivers

Philippe G


----------



## philgran (4 Mars 2008)

Vous trouverez également sur ftp://ftp.unex.com.tw/Drivers

le driver pour Windows XP, Vista, Linux du dongle Wifi Inventel Unex UR054g

Philippe


----------



## Ghost04 (16 Mars 2008)

Moi, quand j'essai d'acceder au ftp, il me demande un login et un mot de passe, c'est normal ? vous le connaissez vous ?


----------



## philgran (20 Mars 2008)

le site ftp public inventel  pour driver n'est pas toujours accessible:

ftp://ftp.unex.com.tw/Drivers  puis par ex. erreur de répertoire 550 /Drivers/UR054g.zip

Un autre site propose ces drivers pour dongle UR054g: descendre en bas de page:

http://www.porciello.com/inventel/

Philippe


----------



## philgran (2 Avril 2008)

Click droit sur le lien FTP!

Ex driver pour Mac:   ftp://ftp.unex.com.tw/Drivers/UR054g_mac.zip

puis "Enregistrer la cible du lien sous"


----------



## kakalake (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Déjà, désolé pour le déterrage, mais j'ai approximativement le même soucis de drivers.

J'ai aussi une clef wifi Inventel ur054g mais sous macos 10.5.8 sur un G4 867 il ne sait pas avec quoi ouvrir le fichier (les drivers que vous proposez plus haut).

Merci pour votre aide,

Kakalake


----------

